# Google offers free help to increase your sales conversions



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

As part of their "Conversion University" tips section of Google Analytics, Google is offering some great tips on how to better convert shoppers into buyers:

http://analytics.blogspot.com/2006/07/spotlight-on-conversion-university.html



Google Conversion University said:


> Learn about marketing and content optimization and read web analytics tips from industry experts at Conversion University, the Google Analytics companion site.


Definitely worth checking out as you start your t-shirt site's marketing journey.


----------



## tiffhlove (May 10, 2006)

Good read. Thanks Rodney.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice find, thanks.


----------

